# JOICO K-PAK Reconstruct



## cRySiEebAbESz (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey MUT..

I just wanted to see if you guys tried the deep-penetrating conditioner for damaged hair called Joico. I used it once this week because a women that told me about it at trade secret(a hair/beauty store) told me that it would greatly help my hair, because its very damaged since I use the hair iron almost everyday(which im starting to stop that habit). Well i would love if you guys have any comments/suggestions on the Joico K-pak reconstruct. Thanks!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

I have used it, and I loved it. I loved the smell more than anything. It did seem to really help my hair as well.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jan 13, 2007)

I've used it too and it works well.


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

it's awesome to help repair your hair (the protein-pak) just make sure after you rinse it out to follow with a moister/hydrateing conditioner and i suggest matrix biolage conditioning balm


----------



## pure25honey (Jan 13, 2007)

I've used it and i really like it


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 14, 2007)

I use this and I like it a lot. But save yourself some money and get the generic version at Sally Beauty Supply, because it works just the same. Because it is a protein treatment you will need to follow up with a moisturizing (not protein) conditioner.


----------



## girly_girl (Dec 22, 2007)

I went to the salon and bought 3 little 1.7oz. bottles of k-pak I got the shampoo, conditioner, and K-pak reconstruct. She said to only use the reconstruct once a week. I was wanting to know do I use shampoo, conditioner, reconstruct or do I use shampoo and reconstruct skipping conditioner that one time? Or should I do shampoo, reconstruct, then conditioner? I'm confused and she didn't explain. The bottles were only 3.95 each so it didn't seem bad. I had read about it on here so I got it. Hope to use it today and see how it works.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to buy it now from the glowing recommendations!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 22, 2007)

i HAVE USED IT ALSO. i LOVED IT. oops soory about the caps.


----------



## girly_girl (Dec 22, 2007)

I just tried it. what I did wash washed with the shampoo, deep conditioner, then the regular conditioner. My hair styled so well which is odd for me. I think I may splurge and get the big bottle, but I just got catwalk oatmeal set last week so i'm not sure yet. My deep conditioner was very thick and almost clumpy like, is that normal? Also what exactly does the protein in it do for your hair?


----------



## Killah Kitty (Dec 23, 2007)

My mom uses this Joico line and she really likes it, I tried it and personally dont find it strong/moisturizing enough for my really dry curly hair.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Dec 25, 2007)

I tried the reconstructor and didn't like it because of its lumpy consistency and odd smell. I do use the KPAK line and like it. I also like the Matrix Biolage hydrating line too.


----------



## girly_girl (Dec 25, 2007)

I may have to try the biolage hydrating line. I've got Biolage color care, but my highlights are growing out of my hair so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Dec 26, 2007)

It's nice, i like the conditioning balm a lot. It's weird though, sometimes it will make my hair really soft and silky, and sometimes not. If you're having a problem with dry hair try not washing your hair as often. I tried this but unfortunately my hair feels gross if i don't wash it every day. You could also avoid the blow dryer and let your hair dry naturally, or skip the straightener if you use one, these things FRY your hair!


----------



## RnBqueen (Feb 15, 2008)

i really like the JOICO K-PAK Reconstruct products... just dont like the smell of it


----------



## kellianne76 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've used it and have had good results with it.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 15, 2008)

I am a fan of Joico K-pak but sometimes I need something a little stronger in Nexxus Emergencee(now called Aloxxi Polymedic Reconstructor). K-pak reminds me of Biolage Ultra conditioning balm.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 14, 2008)

I've used Joico Reconstruct as well as Emergencee and I have to say I like the Joico one better. I do the treatment every 2.5 weeks- if I do it more often my hair gets very dry. I always follow with the Hydrating Conditioner afterwards. I love the smell of it too.--like banada bread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

